# Find that squeak!



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

This has been driving me nuts. I got this MTH Big Boy about 2 months ago and it has developed a squeak I can't pinpoint but only to know its coming from the front.

I've attached a video. Any help would be appreciated!

http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a191/texmaster/?action=view&current=4a37ad91.mp4


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh and it only squeaks going forward.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Top suspect would be the rods, I'd start there.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

If you've lubricated everything externally, the next thing I know people have found is that the armature needs to be lubricated in the bottom end of the motor (at least with the Lionels). They say Can motors are maintenance free, but that doesn't mean they shouldn't be lubed a little.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I wouldn't run that very much until you fix the squeak. You could be doing serious damage to whatever is squeaking.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

servoguy said:


> I wouldn't run that very much until you fix the squeak. You could be doing serious damage to whatever is squeaking.


sounds just like a real train ,rail squeal.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Does it make the same squeak on a bench test?

Pookybear


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

Appreciate all the help.

Basically the squeak was defeated with a heavy shot of WD40 on the front 4. 

I can only guess the weight going forward was the cause of the squeak since it was silent in reverse.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd consider some real oil, WD-40 isn't really a lubricant.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I agree. The WD-40 will dry out. I suggest a careful lube job with 5W-20 motor oil.

The motor oil won't dry out, at least mine didn't in 45 years.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Not only does WD-40 dry out, it also gets gummy! I've bought several guns that were "preserved" with WD-40, they were literally glued together! One I had to soak in solvent for several days to loosen the dried WD-40 so I could disassemble it! 

Anytime you use WD-40, it should be followed up with a lubricant. WD stands for _Water Displacement_, which is what WD-40 was made to do, it was never intended to be a lubricant.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I am wondering if the squeak was coming from traction tires?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Not if lubing the front truck fixed it.


----------

